# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Slechts 29 procent van de openbare toiletten bacteriologisch schoon

## Leontien

Met de hygiëne van Nederlandse toiletten is het nog steeds slecht gesteld. Bijna driekwart van de openbare toiletruimtes voldoet niet aan de hygiënische maatstaven en komen bacteriologisch onvoldoende uit de test. Dit en meer blijkt uit het Nationale Toiletonderzoek, dat jaarlijks door vakblad Service Management wordt uitgevoerd. In samenwerking met hygiëne-aanbieder Tork werd een bacteriële steekproef verricht in 150 openbare, Nederlandse toiletten. Twee van de vijf onderzochte toiletbrillen bleek besmet met de Entero-bacterie, afkomstig van ontlasting. Ook kraanknoppen (28 procent) en spoelknoppen (19 procent) en deurknoppen (9 procent) zijn hiermee bevuild. Toiletten in de gezondheidszorg kwamen het slechtst uit de test. Op maar liefst de helft van de toiletten is de betreffende bacterie aangetroffen.

*Toiletten worden steeds onhygiënischer*
Ten opzichte van vorig jaar is er een flinke daling van het aantal schone toiletten geconstateerd. De hygiëne van toiletten in de gezondheidszorg daalde het sterkst: van 45 procent schone toiletten (2012) naar 20 procent. Vooral vervuilde toiletzittingen waren hierbij de boosdoener. In openbare gebouwen (gemeentehuizen, sportcomplexen, musea en stations) zijn de schoonste toiletten te vinden. In die categorie werd 33 procent van de toiletten goed beoordeeld, terwijl dat vorig jaar nog 41 procent was. Toiletten in de horeca noteerden nu 31 procent schone toiletten (vorig jaar 33 procent) en terwijl warenhuizen en tuincentra met 25 procent goed scoorden, is dit toch 7 procent minder dan in 2012. Over het algemeen zijn de damestoiletten het meest hygiënisch: 37 procent van de onderzochte toiletten werd met een voldoende beoordeeld, waar de heren-wcs in slechts 25 procent van de gevallen door de test kwam.

*Over het onderzoek*
Jaarlijks organiseert Service Management het Nationale Toiletonderzoek. Service Management vormt al meer dan dertig jaar hét platform voor de schoonmaakprofessional. Samen met Tork, producten en diensten op het gebied van hygiëne en reiniging, voerde Service Management een steekproef uit in 150 openbare, Nederlandse toiletten. De uitvoerige resultaten zijn gepresenteerd in het vakblad Service Management. Het nummer met de resultaten van deze jaargang is vanaf gisteren te verkrijgen. Klik hier voor de pdf van het artikel in de special over sanitair en toiletten van Service Management. 

Wat vind jij van deze resultaten?

----------

